# Ho wood



## vyadha (Nov 14, 2015)

So this has probably been covered but I couldn't find it. Does anyone blend there own rosewood substitute with ho wood and other eos? 
I have some ho wood and it just doesnt come out with the same scent when I sub it for my eo blends. For instance, I use a bay and rosewood blend for aftershaves and shave soaps that I love. When I use the ho wood the bay seems much stronger. 
The ratio in this blend is 60/40 rosewood or ho/bay

Thanks all


----------

